# On March 1st a new era starts at PJ's Square One, Big sales on live!!



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Well it's official, I've been made Supervisor of the fish department and I know it has quite a bit to do with the support from people on here. So, because of this I'll be doing up some awsome sales for people on this site with my next order. Thanks again to all of you and feel free to let me know what you want and what sort of price ranges you'll looking for.

Brent,
PJ's Square One
Fish Supervisor.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations Brent!!! I'll have to visit you soon!

Wil


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Brent, Congrats on the promotion!

Keep up the good work, I will need to get over and see what you have in stock.

I think you're Brilliant for being active on the forum and seeing what the hobbyist wants.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats on your promotion! I think its great that you post here and ask people what they like/want


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats Brent. Read your other post about the higher ups beating you down. Good to see things are getting better.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats Brent:

I haven't been to your store but i would suggest that you have a separate shrimps room. All about shrimps and plants as well as food/substrate. Your store in pickering have a very few selection of shrimps if any and they never put names on their plants, until now. If you ask the sales person, they do not know the name. Plants should be name and the best location in the tank foreground/middle/background. You are not limited to one plant bez you know where to plant the plants. If u ask me, pinoy angels will make my day.
Keep up the good work!!!!

thanks
dp


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

So it is still true - people that make that extra effort still get rewarded!

Congrats!

Looking forward to the 'sale', may we make requests cough ... _cardinal tetras _cough...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratz!!!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I already have it planned to have medium cardinal tetras (tank raised) at 3 for $5. I was just at BA's Mississauga and they have theirs (half the size of mine) at $2.49.



NVES said:


> So it is still true - people that make that extra effort still get rewarded!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Looking forward to the 'sale', may we make requests cough ... _cardinal tetras _cough...


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

As for shrimp, I think I have one of the larger selections in the area. I keep CRS, CBS, Amano, Fan Shrimp, Red Fire and Orange Bee's on a regular basis. I also bring in a few Sulawesi shrimp at the begining of every month. Next month I'll be trying for a few more items.

Plants, this is an area that I have to work on. I have two sections for plants and I intend to split them into four areas. Half will be potted, the other half will be bunch. In those two groups I'll split them by temp and light. I'll also make sure that there are labels for everything there. I also keep some tub plants with my rarer or harder to keep items.



dp12345 said:


> Congrats Brent:
> 
> I haven't been to your store but i would suggest that you have a separate shrimps room. All about shrimps and plants as well as food/substrate. Your store in pickering have a very few selection of shrimps if any and they never put names on their plants, until now. If you ask the sales person, they do not know the name. Plants should be name and the best location in the tank foreground/middle/background. You are not limited to one plant bez you know where to plant the plants. If u ask me, pinoy angels will make my day.
> Keep up the good work!!!!
> ...


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

That is awesome Brent!!! Congrats!!! 

You've been doing everyone here and customers coming to the store off the street a great service in the fish room.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Brent.
--
Paul


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

congrats Brent! I've actually travelled to Square One just to go to your store since I have found your posts on this board. I haven't met you yet since I am going on days you're not working.

I'd love to see more types of mosses and also some killies, species bettas, pseudomugil rainbowfish


----------



## RebeccaV (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats Brent! I had such a great experience the last time I was in, went home with 3 beautiful bettas...though the selection process was not easy! Thanks again for everything!


Rebecca


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Brent, Always nice to see good guys get rewarded.

Tony


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations! You were awesome to deal with, and all the plants I got from you are doing amazing! It is nice to see someone so knowledgable promoted!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I hope you can find a good source for celestial pearl danios (aka galaxy rasboras). The last place I saw them was BAs Vaughn, and they were $5.99 each. 

Warren


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so surprised that you werent before... wow. That amazes me. 

Congrats!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I hope you can find a good source for celestial pearl danios (aka galaxy rasboras). The last place I saw them was BAs Vaughn, and they were $5.99 each.
> 
> Warren


I have them right now for $4.99. I give the people on this site them for $4.49.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think if you put up a list of what you have at the store on a monthly bases it would really help you pick up some business. If you could post pictures of the fish it would be #1

just some suggestions, I understand you are really busy.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I think if you put up a list of what you have at the store on a monthly bases it would really help you pick up some business. If you could post pictures of the fish it would be #1
> 
> just some suggestions, I understand you are really busy.


Excelent idea. Tomorrow I'll bring my camera in and take pictures of a good chunck of the items and maybe I'll either start up a site or make a facebook page so I can post the images with the prices. I'm going to be doing a post tonight with some of the things I found out after going for a visit to BA's. I was shocked to see that there wasn't a single price better than ours, including dry goods. If I can attach pictures so that you can see that our prices are better as well as the product I'm sure I could more customers in.

Brent.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds awesome! I haven't been to a PJ's except the one in Brampton and it truly sucks. Stock and prices are terrible. 
Sounds like you have things running the right way. I might have to check the store out in the near future.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi brent:

What is your new working hrs. Do u work sat/sun?

dp


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> Hi brent:
> 
> What is your new working hrs. Do u work sat/sun?
> 
> dp


No change at the moment. Still Sunday to Thursday. Sunday open to close and the rest of the time it's noon to close.


----------



## Louman (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!Also just wanted to say thanks so much for helping me out with some shrimps on Family Day (what a zoo!)
-Lou


----------

